# Public Transport to Mugello Race track



## heikegauglitz (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi there,

can you recommend public transport routes to the Mugello autodromo for the italian motoGP(by train, bus, shuttle bus). We will be staying in the historic centre of Florence. Are there any direct bus services from Florence to the autodromo that can be booked in advance?

Thanks, H


----------



## Lourdes (Feb 24, 2009)

*train and bus are the best way to get to the Autodromo del Mugello race circuit*

Ciao H and welcome to our DT Forum!

The 3 days of the *Italian Moto GP* at the Mugello race circuit are a real event for the area. The event is very well attended and many lodgings in the area are booked months in advance for those 3 days.

If you'll be staying in Florence, then you have more choices as to accommodation. The easiest way to get to the Mugello autodromo in any case is by *train and bus* rather than by car, as the roads get quite congested and then parking problems arise as well.

You get to the race circuit by taking either a SITA *bus* all the way from Florence to Scarperia or by taking the *train* to either San Piero a Sieve (3km from Scarperia) or Borgo San Lorenzo (5km from Scarperia).
From both San Piero a Sieve and Borgo San Lorenzo train stations you would then take a *AMV bus* (still part of the SITA network) to Scarperia, the race circuit is right alongside the town, no way to miss it.

You can check the bus schedules from here:
http://www.amvbus.it/index.php?SEZ=16
but here are the direct links to the pdf schedules:
Florence-S. Piero a Sieve-Scarperia: line 303 - http://www.amvbus.it/orari/303.pdf
Borgo San Lorenzo-S. Piero-Scarperia: line 304 - http://www.amvbus.it/orari/304.pdf

You can find train schedules at: www.ferroviedellostato.it

*Sunday* is the most attended since it is the actual race day and Trenitalia has generally offered additional trains on this day as well as free shuttles from Borgo San Lorenzo to the Autodromo and back to Borgo. 
I wasn't able to find references as to shuttles from the San Piero a Sieve train station but it is likely the same one (the road from Borgo to Scarperia goes through San Piero).

I am not sure how far in advance you can buy tickets for the buses, as soon as you get into Florence you might want to stop by the train station to buy tickets.

If you're coming with a large group and prefer to rent a private minibus or shuttle, these companies offer the service.

Autolinea SITA
bus rental (pullman) tel. 055 4782260 – 055 4782247
http://www.sitabus.it/wps/portal/DovePartire_Toscana
offices and main depot located on one side of the SMN train station at 
Via Santa Caterina da Siena, 15r – Firenze

Autolinea CAP
bus rental tel. 055.214637
http://www.capautolinee.it/
ufficio_noleggii@capautolinee.it

Florentia Bus
Via del Progresso, 6
50032 Borgo San Lorenzo (Fi)
tel055 8490505
www.florentiabus.it

Giotto Bus
Via Brodolini, 7 – Loc. La Madonna
50039 Vicchio Mugello
tel055 844321
www.giottobus.it

Hope this information has been helpful! Since our site is still a work-in-progress, we hope to use this forum as the best place to ask specific questions not yet available on the site. By posting here, we make the information available to everyone that might be searching for the same answers .


----------



## laura1978 (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi, 

Am I able to catch a train or bus from Florence Airport to get to Mugello Moto GP race track on the day of the race? If so where am I able to purchase tickets? At the moment I am in Australia.

Thank you


----------



## Valentina (Apr 15, 2010)

*Mugello Transportation on MotoGp day*

Dear laura1978,

First I'd like to ask you a question: at what time do you arrive at Florence Airport? 

I'm asking this question to understand if you will be able to actually see the races. In fact, the 125cc race starts at 10.45 am (local time) and the GP race starts at 2.00 pm. 

You have to consider that the *Mugello gets really chaotic* on that day. People come from all over the places to attend this great event. And we are talking about thousands and thousands of people gathering all together in the same point. I personally have experienced that chaos in the past 

If you read our previous post above, you see several solutions to reach the track. Unfortunately, there is no direct connection from the Florence Airport to the Mugello race track. 

When you arrive, you need to go to the *Florence central train station*, Santa Maria Novella, and then take the *train to Borgo San Lorenzo*. It takes *40-70 minutes*, depending on the route it takes. Trains to Borgo San Lorenzo run every hour. Then from Borgo San Lorenzo there is a free shuttle bus service to the track. Time is not predictable in this case, because it depends on traffic.
Otherwise you can take a taxi from the airport to the track, but it is going to be really expensive and still time is not predictable since you might still get stuck in traffic.

I hope you better understand my initial question. Depending on your arrival time, you can consider if it's worth or not going there. Just to give you an idea, the total trip - assuming all connections will be in time and perfectly matching - is going to be:
Florence airport - Florence central station by bus or taxi: about 20-30 minutes
Florence station - Borgo San Lorenzo by train: about 40-70 minutes
Borgo San Lorenzo - Mugello circuit by shuttle bus: 20 minutes
So if everything goes well you need at least 2 and 1/2 hours to go from the Florence Airport to the track.

Did you consider arriving the night before? In this case, it's more realistic to plan to go to the Mugello circuit on Sunday.

Well, I hope my suggestions are helpful  and don't hesitate to come back with any other questions you might have.


----------



## dbene (Apr 29, 2010)

*mugello motogp*

Hi, is it possible to camp on the circuit for the whole 3 days of the mugello motogp?as i won't have any transport and i anticipate it being manic-hotels,trains,buses etc full-i thought to not miss any action,it would be easier to camp there.what do you advise?do they allow and cater for this?

thanks darren


----------



## Valentina (Apr 29, 2010)

*Mutello Moto Gp*

Dear Darren,

Yes, you can camp inside the Mugello race track. 

The circuit is surrounded by Tuscan countryside and has a lot of space for camping. During the Moto Gp weekend is very busy and you'll see many campers and tents all over the places. In addition there are parties and other events all weekend. 

If you intend to camp you have to bring with you all the equipment for camping, because you won't find it in the circuit. This means you have to bring with you tent, sleeping-bags, towels, etc... 
Regarding food you can easily find something to eat in and outside the track. The main town is within a mile walking. Just keep in mind that in the circuit eating and drinking can be very expensive, so you can go to local supermarket and grab something .

There are special tickets for the "*Prato*" as we call it. I suggest you take the *3 days pass for Prato*. It costs about 140 euros.

I hope I answered your questions and helped you planning your trip to Mugello  Dont'hesitate to come back with any other request.


----------



## tashaperthwa (May 3, 2010)

*Mugello information*

Hi All,

I am thinking of staying at a hotel in Scarperia for the motogp race.  How long do you think it would take to walk from hotel dei vicari to the race track?  

It says on google earth that its about 4km to the gate but obviously this doesnt include how hard the terrain is and also walking to the grandstand.

Also, would it be hard to catch a cab half way to the track and then walk?

Maybe hiring bicycles may be an option?

I understand it will be really busy on the sunday so trying to cut down travel and also dont want to add to the congestion.

Thanks


----------



## Valentina (May 3, 2010)

*Walking to Mugello Race Track*

Dear tashaperthwa,

Walking from your hotel to the Paddock entrance, that is the nearest one, is about 2.5 km. It takes approximately 30 minutes walking.

It's not a difficult walking. You have a couple of climbs, but they are not too hard. It's a nice walking surrounded by Tuscan countryside. Of course I suggest you wear snickers, or any pair of shoes you are used to walk with. But consider that you're going to walk not hiking 

Finding a cab can be difficult, but there will be shuttle buses going back and forth from the entrance to parking lots and other places in the city. They are generally free, but sometimes they can ask for a small contribution (from 2 to 5 euro per person). You can ask at your hotel where to catch them or ask them if they offer shuttle services.

Regarding hiring a bike, I personally don't recommend it. You can easily walk. If you are going to hire a bike you have to worry about finding a good and safe place to park it. You have to find a place where it won't get stolen or removed by police. I'm not 100% sure, but you can't carry bikes in the circuit. I also have to admit that I prefer much more walking than riding a bike 

I hope I answered your questions. Don't hesitate to come back


----------



## Tomahawk (Jun 24, 2011)

Hello! I am very happy that I found a forum that you can get information how to get to the circuit! 

I have read the whole thread and I have some questions!

We booked in this hotel Hotel Astor, we flight to Rome and we have rent a car for our transports!
We are planning to go with train & bus to the circuit because of the traffic problem those days!
I saw the trenitalia.com and wrote "Departure: Firenze" "Arrival: S. Piero A Sieve". Am I right or I should write another departure station?
Here I can see that the bus leaves at 7:48 (the train that we want to take arrives 7:46),
is there any way we can buy the bus tickets on line so we dont have to wait and lose time to buy the tickets there?
Here are the train journey. We will buy the 1st choice which arrives @ 7:45 so we can take the bus (it is possible or the bus station is far away so we must take another bus @8:05 for example)?

Thank you very much!!


----------



## Elena (Jun 27, 2011)

Welcome to the Forum!
Train & bus are indeed the best way to reach the Mugello race track

Taking the train from Florence’s Santa Maria Novella train station you need to get off at San Piero A Sieve station, and from there take the AMV bus to Scarperia; the circuit  is right next to the town and can be reached on foot.

As to the bus tickets, you can conveniently buy them at one of the newspapers kiosks within Florence’s train station, before taking the train to San Piero a Sieve. In this way you won’t lose time.
You’ll find the bus station right in front of San Piero a Sieve train station, just few steps away. 
So, if the train from Florence will arrive on time, you shouldn’t have any problem to take the bus leaving at 7:48. In case you lose this bus, however, you will not have to wait too long for the next one.

Hope this is helpful.
For any other question or request, feel free to come back on the Forum
Enjoy the race


----------



## Tomahawk (Jun 27, 2011)

Thank you for your answers! I have some more questions though!
I see in the pdf 3 different stations "S. Piero A Sieve" (train, FS and the "normal") which do you suggest to take?
Google maps gives only 2km distance from Scarperia to Mugello Circuit!!! 

For the bus tickets, how are we gonna ask from it, "bus tickets from San Piero a Sieve to Scarperia" or just "bus tickets"?

Thank you!


----------



## Elena (Jun 27, 2011)

Welcome back

Actually there’s just one train station in San Piero a Sieve. You can better check bus timetables on this pdf:
http://www.amvbus.it/orari/302.pdf

The race circuit is right alongside the town of Scarperia, and can be reached in about 15-20 minutes walking. The distance is about 1,5 km, so it’s quite convenient on foot 
As for the bus tickets you should ask for the “SITA bus tickets from San Piero a Sieve to Scarperia”,

Feel free to post again for any other question!
Ciao from Florence


----------



## Tomahawk (Jun 27, 2011)

Thank you again!  At the trenitalia.com I give the following stations "Departure: Firenze" and "Arrival: San Piero a Sieve"...
Is that right or I should write "Santa Maria Novella" as the departure station?
If I book the train tickets there, it will be good or a waste of time?

For the return from the circuit, what is better, to book the train tickets now or when we return from the circuit with the bus and we are at the station? 
I guess that there will be a small chaos, so it would be better to book them online now, am I right?

And some more questions, not so relative to the circuit!
We are planning to go with the car to Rome (on Friday, after our arrival from the airport) and we are trying to find the best way to go to the centre without many problems.
So we say to go here to park the car and take the subway to go Colosseum and other monuments till afternoon and then go back, take the car and go to Florence...
What to you say, is that a good idea?

Sorry for the off topic!


----------



## Elena (Jun 28, 2011)

Ciao!
On the Trenitalia website you just need to digit “firenze” for the departure and “San Piero a Sieve" as arrival; on the results page you can see the abbreviation “FI.SMN” that stands for Florence’ s Santa Maria Novella station. Buying tickets online is a good idea I highly recommend so to avoid possible queues if you buy them at Florence’s station, the same for the returning tickets.

As for Rome, I suppose you are picking up a rental car from a company at the airport. I suggest you pick the car up at the end of your Rome tour, in the afternoon, if you can. Once arrived at Fiumicino Airport, the best and less expensive option would be to take the Leonardo Express train that will take you right at the Termini Train Station in Rome center. The train rides every hour and the cost of the ticket is around 10 Euro.

Parking your car all day may be quite expensive in Rome. Of course, in case you prefer to park your car or you need to pick it up only in the morning, then I agree with your choice to park in Via Ostiense

Feel free to post again 
Have a nice day!


----------



## calbrad (Nov 2, 2011)

*is it feasible to travel from rome*

Hi, I am looking at coming to the moto gp at mugello in 2012, but would love to stay at rome and wondered if its possible to do the 2 trips in 1?! Is it feasible to travel from Rome to Mugello and if so how long would it take.  If not feasible where would be the best place to stay? cheers


----------



## Lourdes (Nov 3, 2011)

Ciao Calbrad,

You can definitely include Rome in your trip but how many days total will you have in Italy?

I ask because using Rome as your base to get to the Moto GP would *NOT* be ideal, as the drive from Rome to the Mugello (the track is right outside of Scarperia) is over a 3 hour car ride........ add the traffic factor for the event itself, you're looking at _at least_ 4 hours each way. I think you could very well miss the race if you get caught in it!

So the best solution would be to stay in the Mugello area (the weekend gets sold out pretty early on in the season, in terms of the hotels and B&Bs in Mugello, so if you want to do this start making plans and make your reservations soon). If you stay in the Mugello, you'd waste less time getting to the race and make the most of the weekend's festive air. Another good solution would be to stay in Florence. From earlier posts on this thread, you can see that it is easy to get to the race track on public transportation - I'd recommend the trains - to avoid the traffic. You can fit in a day or two in Rome either before or after the race. The fast trains from Florence to Rome get there in about 1.5 hours .


----------



## mr zed (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi,

I will be on a family holiday in the Venice area when this years MOTOGP is on. We will be using public transport throughout our holiday and wondered if it is possible to get from Venice to Mugello by using either train, bus or coach?

We arrive in Venice on the Friday before the race so can travel on either the Saturday or early Sunday morning.

Any advice on which train/bus service to use would be most welcome (as well as advice on the return trip).

I don't want to hire a car or a motorbike as I understand the traffic/parking will be chaos.

Many thanks in advance


----------



## Lourdes (Apr 11, 2012)

*taking train to the MotoGP*

You can certainly get to Mugello by train and is actually the best option, for the reasons you already know -too much traffic otherwise.
Check schedules on www.trenitalia.com - for fast travel the morning of, the best option might be to take a fast train *from Venice to Bologna* and then take a train to *Borgo San Lorenzo*. That's the name of the town closest to the race track with a train station (the track is just outside the town of Scarperia); from Borgo San Lorenzo, there will be special bus shuttles that take people to the race track all weekend long.
Are you planning to return to Venice the same day? Once you check the train schedules you'll be better able to plan whether that will be doable or too tiring to fit travel back at the end of the day.


----------



## mr zed (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: taking train to the MotoGP*



Lourdes said:


> You can certainly get to Mugello by train and is actually the best option, for the reasons you already know -too much traffic otherwise.
> Check schedules on www.trenitalia.com - for fast travel the morning of, the best option might be to take a fast train *from Venice to Bologna* and then take a train to *Borgo San Lorenzo*. That's the name of the town closest to the race track with a train station (the track is just outside the town of Scarperia); from Borgo San Lorenzo, there will be bus shuttles that take people to the race track.
> Are you planning to return to Venice the same day? Once you check the train schedules you'll be better able to plan whether that will be doable or too tiring to fit travel back at the end of the day.



Many thanks for your kind reply. It looks at though the Ve. Mestre - Bologna Central is the best option. I'll start from there.

Thanks again.


----------



## Alannah (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi, 

I am staying in Florence for the MotoGP this year and really appreciate the information about transport, it's been very helpful! 

I have one question; I have booked/ordered my tickets through the MotoGP.com website, and I have to go to collect my tickets before the weekend. 
It has told me to go to the 'Media Accredition Centre' with an address of: 
'Il Borgonuovo, Via Ilaria Alpi, San Piero A Sieve, 50037'. 

How do I get to this centre? Is it on the way to the circuit? I arrive in Florence on Thursday evening and hope to be going to the Friday of free practice, will it take us long to collect the tickets? 

Thanks!


----------



## Lourdes (Jun 14, 2012)

Ciao Alannah,

Glad the information has been useful!!

I'm assuming you're heading up with the train, right? In this case, know that San Piero a Sieve is the train stop right before Borgo San Lorenzo so you'll need to make that stop first.
Then walk to the office to pick up the tickets, then head back to catch the train to Borgo.
Here's the map from the station to the media center.
It doesn't seem far - you can also take the bus - click on the bus link, it will show you the route (305B or 307A).

Have fun at the trials and weekend!! Do let us know if all of the logistics turn out as we've shared or if you find changes that would be useful to share with others for next year too ;-)!


----------



## Alannah (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi, 

Thank you so much for that information! 
Yes, I am hoping to use public transport, and I am so pleased to know that it isn't far from the train station, but please may you send me the link again, I can't seem to get that one to work! 

Thanks, 
Alannah


----------



## Lourdes (Jun 23, 2012)

You're right, the link didn't come out right - try again above, it should work now!!


----------



## Alannah (Jun 24, 2012)

Ciao Lourdes, 

Thank you for the link it is very useful and I am happy to know where the centre is. 

Would it be better to get to the circuit from San Piero a Sieve or Borgo San Lorenzo? As on the map they both look similar distances.  

Thanks, 
Alannah


----------



## Lourdes (Jun 25, 2012)

*trains and shuttles to Mugello circuit*

As far as we know, the shuttles from the train station to the circuit run from Borgo San Lorenzo.... but if you get to San Piero and find shuttles are going to the circuit, then that is certainly a very good opportunity to head straight from there to Scarperia!!  
If you do were to find shuttles there, let us know because it would be great info to share with others as well!!


----------



## Tasha (Feb 3, 2013)

*Train issues*

Hi, I am staying in Florence for the MotoGP race weekend and plan to attend the race on the saturday and sunday 
As many other people on the forum, I am also looking at public transport options to get to the track.
I would prefer using the train service as there is less chance of delays obviously so had planned to get the train for Florence to San Piero a Seive as suggested and then get the bus from there to Scarperia but when I typed in my destinations into trenitalia, it came up with no travel solution found. 

Although you have suggested going to Borgo San Lorenzo because of the shuttle buses, but it still came up with no solution when I put it in the destination

Any ideas why and is this a good route to take in order to avoid traffic and delays as much as possible?

Thanks alot

Tasha


----------



## Lourdes (Feb 4, 2013)

*train to Mugello is best option*

ciao Tasha,

The info you have found is still valid, it is just that the Trenitalia site only has info on trains for 2 months from now... so you cannot see scheduled trains for June yet!

So best solution is train to either San Piero a Sieve or Borgo San Lorenzo and then shuttle bus to the race circuit - and yes, there are buses from San Piero too.


----------



## Lourdes (May 24, 2013)

*Mugello Circuit - getting to the race track in Mugello*

For anyone looking for information on getting to the Mugello Circuit - I've just collected all of the info and searched for updates and it is all here:

Mugello Race Circuit

I will keep that page updated so that it holds all details and the questions that are often asked. If something is missing, let me know!!


----------



## zooks (May 27, 2013)

Hi Lourdes.

Thank you for the effort you put into this forum. There's some really good info here for us travelers.

We arrive in Florence Wednesday and are travelling up to Mugello and back for Saturday qualifing & Sunday race.

We are going to get the train from florence to borgo S Lorenzo and bus or walk from there. Do you know if the shuttle buses run all weekend or just sunday also do you think it would be prudent to buy our tickets now?
We are flying into Pisa and will be using the train a lot. Have you heard about any cheap rail cards we could use?

Thanks


----------



## Lourdes (May 27, 2013)

Ciao Zooks,

You'll be mainly using regional trains so there is no need to buy tickets ahead of time as they are no reserved seats on them - first come, first seated 

The extra free shuttles seem to only be for Sunday. For Saturday, take a look at the article posted above and at the bus schedules I linked since I think you'll just be taking the regular bus that runs from Borgo to Scarperia. I am pretty sure there are likely to be EXTRA shuttles offered on this weekend, it is pretty major so I'd say to not worry about being stranded at all. 

I'd love it if you can give me feedback next week about how both days turn out as far as transportation goes, whether you have any problems with train or buses or if everything goes smoothly. I know the region has been working hard to make sure things go smoothly but there is lack of details of how things work online!

As far as rail cards, how many days total? It seems passes are sold for specific routes (like monthly passes) and some passes are more expensive than buying tickets --- so it totally depends on what you're thinking of doing. Most regional trains are not that expensive (8-9 euros one way between Florence and Pisa and Florence and Siena).


----------



## zooks (May 27, 2013)

We will definately put together some sort of trip report and I will let you know how it goes.

We fly in to Piza Wednesday and return Monday so will be using the train for 4 of our 6 days there but it sounds like it would be cheaper to get tickets when we need them.

I'm sure we will be fine although MotoGP was not cheap and we'd hate to miss it. As a last resort we could always walk from Borgo S L, Google maps says its a good hours walk so not too bad and we get to see the Tuscan countryside.


----------



## Lourdes (May 27, 2013)

Yes, I really think it will be cheaper to just get the tickets you need directly at the station. You can check schedules on trenitalia.com beforehand to at least have an idea of when to expect them but ones from Pisa to Florence are every hour and at times every half hour. And trains to Borgo will also be increased over the weekend.

As for the walk, yes, that would be a last resort which I don't think you'll have to worry about... I am sure there will be lots of others heading the same way, just follow if they seem to know where they are going and ask, I am sure anyone at the station will know being asked constantly ;-).

Have lots of fun!!!


----------



## Tasha (May 30, 2013)

*Picking Up Tickets*

Hi
I bought tickets for the saturday and sunday for the MotoGP event and selected to pick my tickets up from the race track.
They then sent me additional information and a ticket voucher with directions and instructions to redeem the voucher for race tickets in San Pietro a Seive.
Do I need to go there and collect tickets and not do it at the track or do i do it when i arrive at the track on saturday?
They are telling me to do both 

Any help that you could give me would be wonderful.

Thank you!

Regards
Tasha

PS: Congrats on the terrific forum, very helpful for travelling fans


----------



## Lourdes (May 30, 2013)

*tickets pick up in San Piero a Sieve*

Hi tasha,
This article has all the info collected here which includes picking up tickets: http://www.discovertuscany.com/mugello/mugello-circuit.html
Essentially, you need to pick the tickets up in San Piero a Sieve at the address they sent you (the media center) on Saturday before you head to the track... San Piero is the stop before/after San Borgo depending on what train you catch. On Saturday, you can then catch a regular bus from San Piero to Scarperia or from Borgo, while on Sunday there are free shuttles from both. Read the article above to get a more general feel of how you can get there. If you still have questions, let me know and I'll try to help out!


----------



## Tasha (May 31, 2013)

originally I had decided to get the train to Borgo San Lorenzo and then get the bus to Scarperia as suggested in your previous comments but our accommodation is close to the train station so thought it would be easier to get the bus directly from florence to scarperia and cut out a train journey. 
I looked at the pdf schedules that you previously put links too and they earliest bus to leave florence is not until half 10.
Is this right or have I just read it wrong in which case what time is the earliest bus to Scarperia leaving Florence?

Regards
Tasha


----------



## Lourdes (May 31, 2013)

Actually it seems on Saturdays there is no bus from Florence, they are all local in Mugello from San Piero or Borgo. 
Check days on top of columns and notes.

Seems you need train+bus!


----------



## zooks (Jun 7, 2013)

Hi Again Lourdes.

Just thought i would update this thread with our observations following our trip to Mugello last weekend. 

We went for the train/bus option in the end as we were staying so close to Firenze SMN station. On saturday we caught the train to Borgo san lorenzo. Finding a train was easy enough and plenty of seats available. There were 2 trains running, one direct (& faster) one not.
No signs of any shuttle buses when we got to Borgo S L but plenty of taxis waiting to take us! They fill their mini buses up with as many as people as they can get in and charge 10 euros *per person* each way for the short trip to Mugello Circuit. 
It was certainly more conveniant than a bus so I'll leave it up to others to decide if thats too expensive.

The taxi dropped us at the main and I'll add a this point that as Mugello is a very large hilly circuit and we still had a good hours walk around the track to get to our seats from the gate. Leaving was no issue as we picked the taxi up at the drop off point and easily got a train back.

A repeat trip for sunday race day but with a few differences. 

Even though we were at the station at 7am the train was packed full to bursting (think london tube at rush hour busy) and no seats anywhere. It was the same at Borgo S L for the shuttle bus. One 30 seat bus for a train bringing about 200 race goers doesnt work so it was back to the taxi's. A word of warning here, there were lots of private cars masquerading as taxis (still 10 euros P/P though!) and im not sure if your travel insurance would cover you for using them. Funnily enough they all quickly 'vanished' when the Politzia drove through the carpark.

Race day at Mugello was brilliant, crazy and busy and the taxi couldn't get anywhere near the previous drop off point so we walked the last 1/2 mile to the gate. 
It was even worse on leaving. nothing on wheels gets out of Mugello quickly and we ended up walking back to Borgo S L. The walk took us about 1 1/4 hours and was quite a pleasant walk through the countryside. 
The quick train was jam packed again so we took the slow train and were able to get seats.

So there you go. Be prepared for the crowds and maybe resort to taxi's from the station if you want to get there quickly. 
We had an absolute blast and thoroughly enjoyed ourselves. Can't wait to go again.


----------



## Lourdes (Jun 10, 2013)

*thank you!!*

ciao Zooks,

thank you so very much for sharing this update with us, it is really useful to know how things turned out over the weekend and how different the experience was between Saturday and Sunday.

Just to be clear, there are NO shuttle buses offered on Saturday - just normal local buses run by AMV. 10 euros per person does seem a bit like a ripoff but I suppose as you have mentioned, it was fast and got you there quickly (at least on Saturday).

On Sunday... yes, that is what the situation turns out to be as far as the crowds, the race draws so many people and since it is in the countryside, it is just impossible for things to work more smoothly, the roads are what they are and are fine the rest of the year  that is why you go to enjoy the whole day experience and have fun without being in a hurry. Leaving fast really does sound as if it out of the question! it sounds like service as far as trains go was lacking this year, as if they hadn't offered extra ones?

I really appreciate you letting us know how things were working there, particularly about the private cars - very useful to know!! It also sounds like you likely weren't the only ones walking back to Borgo S. Lorenzo.

Am glad you had a blast


----------



## Cathdaisy (May 29, 2014)

*Mugello*

These replies are old ones . 
Do the buses run to mugello race track this Sunday . Hoping to get train from Florence and then short bus ride to the circuit . 
Looking at bus timetables ,there are no buses on a Sunday . 
Coming to see the races just on the Sunday 1st June 2014


----------



## Lourdes (May 29, 2014)

The replies are old but many, especially last year's, are still pertinent. Just read the last few posts from last year above,

You won't find any schedules online at all, as the regular bus company does not offer service on Sundays.
And what is offered is pretty limited, take the train to Borgo from Florence - expect it to be packed - and then once you arrive see what's available. There is a mix of shuttles, mini vans and taxis (legal and not) offering passage. If you feel like a walk, it really isn't that far - about 6.5km or 4 miles. With all of the road traffic, it still takes a long while to do them.

Have fun!


----------



## miller806 (May 29, 2014)

Hi can you please tell me if tickets can be bought for Sunday only, as we are in the area and would love to go. Sorry for very short notice.
Thanks


----------



## Lourdes (May 29, 2014)

Yes, you can buy tickets only for Sunday - check details on the official site so you can see where you can get them: http://www.mugellocircuit.it/


----------



## Lourdes (May 29, 2014)

Actually the site then sends you to ticketone.it for purchase; I see tickets are still available for all days - here's the direct link: http://www.ticketone.it/EN/Sports/b...tickets&action=tickets&fun=artist&language=en

You can print them at home so that you don't have to worry about pick-up at San Piero in Sieve.


----------



## Cathdaisy (Jun 9, 2014)

*Mugello 2014*

Many thanks for help with getting to mugello this year 2014.
However for people to learn from us,,,,,,
We did choose the train from Florence, 07.30 approx ( this was the easy bit) to  San Piero in sieve , which is more like a 6 km walk to track, little too far to walk.  I thought if being 3km we could of walked. 
The other station is probably nearer and better. 

However on the Sunday,,,,, one bus waiting at station which got filled up ASAP. 
So, a lot of people waiting patiently, still to get to the track and not knowing what to do. 

A few mini van taxis did turn up, 5 euros each person, little bit of a race and speed to get a seat. Some may of Been unofficial. 

Not half enough spaces for all. It was by luck that we did get a space after trying for probably 30mins and just hoping. 
I just wish there was general info to tell the public. 

Few people walked and tried to hitch , but little general traffic was around on a Sunday. 
We were just relieved to get taken to the track to see the warm ups.

We had a great day,,,,,,, but didn't really think about getting home .
At The end of the day,, no buses, no taxis available near the gates at the end and no traffic able to get through. Taxi phone numbers  on side, of no use. Police wouldn't let them in anyway. 
Very hot day!!!

No choice but to start walking. 
I would advise you book a taxi for a certain time before the race finishes, they may get in early and wait??!
Again by luck, we walked for 30mins and near a junction , with luck a mini bus going to the other train station was there and we jumped on it. This was a small bus, we were lucky, we just started walking to the nearest village with hope of getting a taxi. 

Many drove and parked on sides of roads,, I would defiantly recommend driving next time. 

Races were fab, but transport another story.


----------



## Lourdes (Jun 10, 2014)

Thank you very much for sharing your experience with us!

It is really disappointing to hear that the race track does not coordinate better with local transportation to provide easier access to the track on those 3 days and leaves spectators to figure out how to get there and back on their own .

I can confirm, arriving by train to San Piero a Sieve you are further away from the race track than if you go to *Borgo San Lorenzo*. 

Although driving there does sound like the best alternative, there ends up being too many of them and traffic can be crazy! Maybe then the best alternative is to wait a bit before leaving... and arriving really early. 

Thank you again for sharing - this thread is read by MANY every year so the info shared on here really is very important and useful!


----------



## anthonymiller (Jul 25, 2014)

All is good if we are together so go for the mini bus.


----------



## dassaf (May 8, 2015)

*transportaion from Borgo san lorenzo to Scarperia/mugello circuit*

Hi,

I am going to arrive for the race day only (31.5, sunday).
I plan to take the train from Firenze to Borgo. 
If I understand correctly, AMV buses will not be operating on sunday. How then could I reach the race track from Borgo?

Thanks in advance.

Dafna


----------



## Lourdes (May 13, 2015)

Thats' correct! From Borgo to the racetrack and back you'll have to do as others have shared - with a shuttle or taxi. If extremely crowded, you might have to walk. It is about 6 km - have you read the article that summarizes everything already? here it is:
http://www.discovertuscany.com/mugello/mugello-circuit.html


----------



## Steve Reddy (Apr 5, 2019)

*Ronta to Mugello race track*

Bongiorno & good morning. I am planning to attend the MotoGp races in 2019. I am staying at a B & B in Ronta, wondering if it is possible to walk to the circuit from there? I don't speak Italian, luckily for me my hosts speak English. I will ask them as well. Arriving at Ronta on the Thursday so should have time to work something out. I have read some advice on this forum, any other advice is welcome. Thank you & grazie Steve.


----------



## DonnaDenise (Apr 9, 2019)

*Walking to the tracks*

Buongiorno,

what I see on the map shows about 11 - 15 km depending on the trail you decide to take. Personally, I don't know if this is really feasible - and I love to walk, especially because the Mugello area is fabulous!  However, your host may be able to give you a few pointers of how to get closer and reduce the walk, and find easy parking.

Do be careful to park in only well-marked areas, you wouldn't want to get a ticket because you parked in an area which is off limits.

Have a look at this article, it may provide a few pointers for the race track:
https://www.discovertuscany.com/mugello/mugello-circuit.html

Buon Viaggio,

Donna Denise


----------



## Steve Reddy (Apr 10, 2019)

*Grazie Donna Denise, thank you.*

Buongiorno Donna Denise.
 Grazie. I think I will be able to use the train, Buses & taxi for Friday, Saturday & Sunday morning.
Wondering if walking is a possibility just in case Sunday after the races is a challenge.
Different maps give me only a rough indication so thanks for some real figures, 11 - 15 km is possible.
I could walk that far if I had to, no problem. Walking is plan B or C. I will know more once I reach Tuscany.
Also wondering if there is a gate that gives me a shorter walk. Will look around on Friday & Saturday.
I have looked at this article, it does provide many pointers for the race track, thanks Donna Denise.
https://www.discovertuscany.com/mugello/mugello-circuit.html

Grazie mille Donna Denise and discovertuscany


----------



## GalAsh (May 2, 2022)

Hi,
I see this thread wasn't updated with a report of a race Sunday in a very long while. what a shame. I will make sure to correct this. I have tickets for 29/5 race day and train tickets to Borgo S Lorenzo already booked and I hope I'll survive to tell the tale. Would highly appreciate it if anyone maybe has some more recent info and tips.
I have one question that isn't about transportation. I heard that some fans out of the 100K people that attend may be very fond of one particular rider and may act in an unrespectable manner towards other spectators who wear clothing featuring his opponent. I hope this isn't as widespread as I've heard but I'm a little bit concerned. My ticket is for the far upper left of Materassi. I do know that Marc Marquez fans sit at the far right of this Tribuna (newer Materassi, smaller one). I plan on wearing my Yamaha T-shirt and just want to know if I should worry. I know a few football fans who almost died getting in at the wrong side of the stadium, I just want to avoid anything of this sort.

Thanks!


----------



## Lourdes (May 2, 2022)

GalAsh said:


> Hi,
> I see this thread wasn't updated with a report of a race Sunday in a very long while. what a shame. I will make sure to correct this. I have tickets for 29/5 race day and train tickets to Borgo S Lorenzo already booked and I hope I'll survive to tell the tale. Would highly appreciate it if anyone maybe has some more recent info and tips.
> I have one question that isn't about transportation. I heard that some fans out of the 100K people that attend may be very fond of one particular rider and may act in an unrespectable manner towards other spectators who wear clothing featuring his opponent. I hope this isn't as widespread as I've heard but I'm a little bit concerned. My ticket is for the far upper left of Materassi. I do know that Marc Marquez fans sit at the far right of this Tribuna (newer Materassi, smaller one). I plan on wearing my Yamaha T-shirt and just want to know if I should worry. I know a few football fans who almost died getting in at the wrong side of the stadium, I just want to avoid anything of this sort.
> 
> Thanks!


Ciao GalAsh,

We would highly appreciate an update on how things go, I am not sure it was here on the forum but we have had feedback of it being really packed and having ended up walking (along with everyone else), several miles to get to the trains.

As far as the fans and safety - I have never, ever heard of any type of fight or violence breaking out at the race track in Mugello and I have been here for 20 years. So I can understand there being vocal jeering and cheering, but the race track is definitely not like the football stadiums. The "violent" games in those cases are actually only between certain teams, so many people take their kids to games. It is pretty safe to go to the stadiums nowadays too! So think you will be fine wearing whatever you want!


----------



## GalAsh (May 3, 2022)

Lourdes said:


> Ciao GalAsh,
> 
> We would highly appreciate an update on how things go, I am not sure it was here on the forum but we have had feedback of it being really packed and having ended up walking (along with everyone else), several miles to get to the trains.
> 
> As far as the fans and safety - I have never, ever heard of any type of fight or violence breaking out at the race track in Mugello and I have been here for 20 years. So I can understand there being vocal jeering and cheering, but the race track is definitely not like the football stadiums. The "violent" games in those cases are actually only between certain teams, so many people take their kids to games. It is pretty safe to go to the stadiums nowadays too! So think you will be fine wearing whatever you want!


Thanks! 
Happy to hear there are no safety concerns in Mugello. It’s also great to know that football stadiums are safe in Italy. I wish this was the case in my country. Here in certain games they block off a whole tribuna between the different teams’ fans and placing multiple rows of barricades there, with a policeman at the end of each row. So again very happy to hear that Italian fans are more mature.


----------



## Lourdes (May 3, 2022)

Let's say most people are on their best behavior and at almost all of the games nothing ever comes up. There are a few teams that are "historical" rivals and, for those matches, the police do need to be on alert, with empty bleachers acting as space margins in the stadium. But those are the exceptions and not the norm and occur every few years, not often.


----------

